# What are the top benefits or advantages of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu?



## Benjamin Ramirez (Feb 1, 2022)

As a beginner, you must have this question in your mind if you are going to learn bjj that what its advantages? Right well I have found this guide helpful " advantages of brazilian jiu jitsu". I welcome all to place more suggestions or blogs do they have on this article, or any YouTube guide, all are welcome.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 9, 2022)

I think the community is it's greatest advantage. The idea that you can pretty much pack your belt and go to a different school for a day or forever and train. Strengthens the art more than just about anything else.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 9, 2022)

drop bear said:


> I think the community is it's greatest advantage. The idea that you can pretty much pack your belt and go to a different school for a day or forever and train. Strengthens the art more than just about anything else.


It's the intimacy.

In Chinese it's called Yaht Chuen.  One inch.


----------

